# Some of my..erm...work?



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought i'd share some of the pics i've taken at shows etc over the last year or so. I used a Canon EOS 350D with standard 18-55mm lens. Some shots tweaked in Adobe Lightroom 

Ace Cafe:



















Mate's Cossie on way to Ace Cafe:










Various 'Cruises'





































Some from the shows:




























Shoots with mates cars:





































Ignore the various watermarks/websites on some of them :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

some nice pics there mate think ive seen some of those cars around


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

love that civic


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Coool :thumb:

Star city is a great venue for photos :thumb:


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool, I love Lightroom right now for editing pics.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

good work Al


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

what is the bottom lip on the focus from????? id like that for my st170


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

NIgolf said:


> what is the bottom lip on the focus from????? id like that for my st170


looks a bit like the Cupra R lip


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and how about telling a newbie how you took them shots?


----------



## fatboyslim (Jun 27, 2006)

The one of the focus with all the guys standing around the back is a lovely shot!


----------



## *JimmyJ* (Nov 13, 2007)

excellent pics mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice photos,but barrys abusing a 5 series! makes me want to find them and rip their nut bags off.
I like the series one rst
The purple eccy cab though..good god.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Does Mantan still own the civic.Love that car.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Some great loooooong exposure night shots, can't be done without a decent tripod - great pics. :thumb:


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

yes manton does still own the civic covered in a buig vinyl at the minute though
and the focus i believe is biggys from x2c. pop over to there site for some infor on the focus


----------

